

Ask HN: What do you think about Intern JS testing framework/stack? - rahul286

I am new to unit testing as well as functional testing. In functional testing, we needed - cross-browser testing with chrome&#x2F;firefox and IE, AJAX tests, file upload test.<p>We started with selenium which seemed to have all features but the JAVA and complicated setup turned off our PHP &amp; JavaScript team. So at that point I started exploring JS-based testing solutions.<p>I came across many solutions. The number of solutions confused me more rather than helping me.<p>This comparison table&#x2F;page seemed helpful - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;theintern.io&#x2F;#compare<p>As part of my habit, I tried to search HN archives to find views about shortlisted solutions.<p>To my surprise, HN has 3 threads for Intern JS and none of them got a single comment:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5666938<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7759227<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8155898<p>Surprisingly, other solutions had more discussions on HN. Example: nightwatch.js - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7156162<p>So I just wish to know if Intern JS is good choice for somebody writing test cases for first time? And can bit get things done without getting into JAVA or Selenium (it&#x27;s fine if Selenium is used internally).
======
rahul286
Clickable links:

Intern JS comparison table -
[http://theintern.io/#compare](http://theintern.io/#compare)

HN threads for Intern JS:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5666938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5666938)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7759227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7759227)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8155898](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8155898)

nightwatch.js thread on HN -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7156162](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7156162)

